
Interesting Bits from “Why Do Computers Stop and What Can Be Done About It?” - luu
http://mononcqc.tumblr.com/post/35165909365/why-do-computers-stop/
======
arielby
The rather-low percentage hardware faults limiting availability may not be
just because of rarity but more because hardware has a rather small set of
"noise" failure modes, which are easily handled by redundancy, while
programmer/operator error has many more interesting failure modes exposed, and
is rather harder to make redundant (contained engine failures are more common
than CFIT, but the former won't bring a plane down crashing).

